# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Pershendetje me tinguj & kenge!...Vere 2008

## INFINITY©

Pershendetje per te gjithe!!!

Kalofshi nje dite te mrekullueshme!

----------


## ixnpeL

eheheheh te bukura moj deada  :buzeqeshje:  te dhash i reputacion po deshe na jep dhe ti nej 1 hiihih lol

----------


## INFINITY©

> eheheheh te bukura moj deada  te dhash i reputacion po deshe na jep dhe ti nej 1 hiihih lol


Ka mundesi te mos i prishesh kot temat me keto kerkesa per reputacion  :i ngrysur: 
Kur te shkruash ndonje gje qe ja vlen te jap une pa merak. Deri atehere mba mire ato qe ke  :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

miss u...

----------


## INFINITY©

Endrush per ju te dy shpirt  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:   :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## drague

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PiIzfYwAarE&feature=related
DIRE STRAITS - YOU AND YOUR FRIEND


Per gjithe miqte e mi te forumit.Do me mungoni nja tre jave. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arjeta3

ju pershendes te gjitheve pa perjashtim. mirupafshim......



sa i vetmuar jam 
mure anemban
shtrengoma doren si dikur....

----------


## dibrani2006

NJE PERSHENDETJE PER TE GJITHE KOMBIN SHQIPTAR.

----------


## dibrani2006

PER QEJFIN TIM

----------


## Force-Intruder

Hiya Hamster  :ngerdheshje: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rijQX5S1AYM

----------


## Force-Intruder

Plus nje nga favoritet e perhershme te mia  :ngerdheshje: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fFusVrhcc2s

----------


## dibrani2006



----------


## pseudo

Nje kenge e mrekullueshme qe desha tju rekomandoja ta degjonit





http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=amiDG0...eature=related

----------


## brooklyn2007

:litar:

----------


## xhuliana

Kjo kenge yll eshte vetem per Mary & Xfiles!!!!! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhuliana

Kenga per IL__SANTO.

----------


## maryp

> Kjo kenge yll eshte vetem per Mary & Xfiles!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCfAGSkhggQ


grazie Xhulia....weekend-in qe kaloi e kam degjuar disa here kete kengen kur dilnim me makine me ca miq  te mire  :shkelje syri:  me pelqen shume shume shume

----------


## maryp

per Xhuliana & IL_Santo



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ubThZdZNaX0

----------


## brooklyn2007

:syte zemra:  :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## maryp

per te gjithe ata qe u pelqen te kercejne kete vallen

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeRePJMlm-c

----------

